# Upland Bird Dog Enthusiast



## jonesy (Aug 3, 2006)

The Georgia Pointing Dog Club c/o JP Weber
is going to assist in holding a training seminar on,
Septemeber 9, 10,2006. This will be demonstrated by Maurice Lindley 
Lindley's Kennels, Piedmont, South Carolina. 
The seminar is going to start at 8:30 a.m. - 5:00 p.m.
there will be a continental breakfast, and lunch provided both days by The Georgia Pointing Dog Club.
We will break at lunch at 11:30 a.m. till 1:00 p.m. 
On saturday evening before dinner we are gonna have a "sit around the oak tree," 
This way all the questions, and understanding what was presented that day can be discussed.
This seminar is going to be conducted as a hands-on manner.
This style format will help out the handlers, and the dogs to be successful in the field, tests, and or trials.
Maurice is a gifted teacher, who will and can explain the style and the techniques.

Some of the topics will cover:
-Intro to birds and shotgun for puppies.
-Intro the check cord, pinch collar, and e-collar.
-Teaching the dog to handle.
-Detailed instructions on using remote launchers.
-Steady-to-wing-and-shot---how to get started.
-Problem dogs and problem solving.

Everyone is welcome!!

You can email JP at 
or my email through here, or [email protected]
If you have any questions.....would be more than happy to help you in any way. 
Thanks Dave Jones......Jonesy


----------



## Britman (Dec 18, 2002)

I know Mo and he is one of the best trainers in the country. If any of you are located in this area I strongly encourage you to attend.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

I have know Maurice for years there is not a nicer man around and great with his dogs. Wish I would have know about this sooner. I'll be in NC killing Gesse that week end.


----------

